# Practicing Old Pochmann/M2



## foolish (Mar 2, 2012)

So, I've been checking out tutorials and started practicing Old Pochmann/M2 within the last days and still got some questions.

1) Most tutorials give lots of tips and ideas on practicing the memorization, but apart from the algorithms I haven't read much about the execution. So I wondered, should I directly start memorizing the cube and try to solve (parts of) it blind or would it help to train the method with eyes open first until it can be done pretty fast without too much thinking?

2) I've learnt most of the stuff from Eric Limeback's tutorial on youtube so far and he solves the corners first, then the edges. When checking Stefan's site, I saw that he solves edges first. Is there any advantage in doing either of them first, or just personal preference?

3) I also find it not too easy to do/undo some setup moves intuitively, although they're pretty short. Is learning them by heart for each case an option or should I just keep practicing until I can make them up on the run?

Thanks


----------



## thatkid (Mar 2, 2012)

foolish said:


> So, I've been checking out tutorials and started practicing Old Pochmann/M2 within the last days and still got some questions.
> 
> 1) Most tutorials give lots of tips and ideas on practicing the memorization, but apart from the algorithms I haven't read much about the execution. So I wondered, should I directly start memorizing the cube and try to solve (parts of) it blind or would it help to train the method with eyes open first until it can be done pretty fast without too much thinking?
> 
> ...


 
1) I personally find it easier to practise parts of it blind rather than doing sighted (eyes open) solving. 
2) Eric Limeback solves corners first because of his memo system. It involves tapping and memorising colours. This can not be stored for a very long time so when he does corners first, he still remembers the edges because he has a stronger memo system for them
3) Keep practising. This is the only step that i recommend learning sighted. Just remember to keep set up moves 3 moves long for edges and 1-2 moves long for corners


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 2, 2012)

1) Practice both ways, sighted for speed, full bld mostly for memo.

2) Tapping+sound gives you fast memo, but short-term. So I would recommend memo edges, memo corners, solve corners, solve edges. Also, I think it's easier to fix parity with corners first.

3) Keep practicing x2, understand why certain setups are the way they are and they will become very natural.


----------



## sukesh12 (Mar 6, 2012)

I had the same doubts as 'foolish' and I got the answers from 'thatkid'


----------



## thatkid (Mar 6, 2012)

AbstractAlg said:


> Also, I think it's easier to fix parity with corners first.



Lol its actually easier if you do edges first because you don't need the R perm after edges
just do U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U
then solve corners


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 6, 2012)

You don't need R perm to solve parity regardless of whether you solve corners first or edges first. I've never done an R perm in BLD and have only used M2/OP with corners first.


----------



## thatkid (Mar 7, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> You don't need R perm to solve parity regardless of whether you solve corners first or edges first. I've never done an R perm in BLD and have only used M2/OP with corners first.


 
Oh really? I've always done parity with an R perm


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 7, 2012)

thatkid said:


> Oh really? I've always done parity with an R perm



Ehm... isn't R-perm for parity in *full* Old Pochmann?
This is about M2 edges and there you do not need R-perm


----------



## thatkid (Mar 7, 2012)

hmmm
that means ive been doing a useless R perm for about a year


----------



## JasonK (Mar 7, 2012)

thatkid said:


> hmmm
> that means ive been doing a useless R perm for about a year


 
You're not alone - I did the same thing for a long time, and I still sometimes fall back into old habits without realising.


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 7, 2012)

If it works for you it is not useless 

Please tell us how exacly you use the R-perm with M2
-order of solving?
- set up for R-perm
etc

just trying to understand


----------



## foolish (Mar 7, 2012)

Eric Limeback teaches: solve corners, R-Perm if odd number of corners, solve edges with M2. Anyway what would you recommend for solving parity with M2, or just memorize the switched edges?


----------



## JasonK (Mar 7, 2012)

Dunno if he does the same as me, but I did:

Solve corners
R-Perm
Solve edges
U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U
R-Perm



foolish said:


> Anyway what would you recommend for solving parity with M2, or just memorize the switched edges?



What I do now:

Solve corners except for the last target
Solve edges
U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U
Solve last corner


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 7, 2012)

foolish said:


> Eric Limeback teaches: solve corners, R-Perm if odd number of corners, solve edges with M2. Anyway what would you recommend for solving parity with M2, or just memorize the switched edges?



Two options copied from Zane_C's awesome M2 + progression thread:

-If you solve corners first:
Leave UBL and UBR swapped. Then once you've finished the edges, apply: M2 y L2 (T-perm) L2

-If you solve edges first:
Once you've solved all the edges, apply: D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D.
Then solve an odd number of corners with Classic Pochmann.


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 7, 2012)

When I have parity I do: 

Solve corners
U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U 
Solve edges

All this means is you start with the M slice off by an M2.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 7, 2012)

Instead of U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U, try

D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D, I find it much more finger-friendly.


----------



## jeffjc (Mar 17, 2012)

I do edges first.
If there's parity, I do M2, shoot to UL, M2.


----------



## Carson (Mar 17, 2012)

This topic has been completely derailed.

Solve corners
J Perm
Solve edges
M2 y L2 (t perm) L2


----------



## jla (Mar 17, 2012)

Carson said:


> This topic has been completely derailed.
> 
> Solve corners
> J Perm
> ...


 
This is exactly what I do


----------



## geocine (Apr 23, 2012)

Carson said:


> This topic has been completely derailed.
> 
> Solve corners
> J Perm
> ...


 
Do you do *J Perm* and *M2 y L2 (t perm) L2* *ONLY* When there is parity?

I am really confused with parity please do reply.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 23, 2012)

Carson said:


> This topic has been completely derailed.


 
So what?


----------



## pi.cubed (May 13, 2012)

Small bump.



AbstractAlg said:


> Instead of U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U, try
> 
> *D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D*, I find it much more finger-friendly.


How do you execute that?


----------



## Noahaha (May 13, 2012)

pi.cubed said:


> How do you execute that?


 
If you solve edges first, do it in between. If you solve corners first, leave your last corner for after you've completed the edges, then do parity before the last corner. Really it's an edges-first approach.


----------

